# [SOLVED] Wired connectivity problem



## Tritonis (Sep 12, 2012)

First the info:

ipconfig/all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tritonis>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tritonis-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Cisco Systems VPN Adapter for 64-bit Wind
ows
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-05-9A-3C-78-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3180:7de4:3e2c:c5d3%23(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.197.211(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-56-67-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-56-67-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-56-67-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a154:778b:2dc6:8fcd%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 11, 2012 11:40:55 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 13, 2012 11:20:22 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 244099458
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-40-73-E8-14-FE-B5-A6-AC-D5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.76.76
75.75.75.75
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-FE-B5-A6-AC-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::302e:dc71:789d:dbe2%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 12, 2012 11:36:04 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 13, 2012 11:36:03 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.76.76
75.75.75.75
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{001C516D-BEF1-4372-89F0-DF93D365B650}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:c91:38ea:9d14:5e06(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c91:38ea:9d14:5e06%29(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F1E8B8BB-501E-4407-84BD-63B42A5B311C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.pa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Tritonis>



ISP: 
Comcast

Broadband connection:
Cable

Router: 
Linksys wrt54gs

Anti-Virus:
Norton 360, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware

Now onto the particulars. This problem is really my fault. I was trying to set up a static IP so I could host a game server for a few friends of mine, and I ended up breaking it. As soon as I changed the IPV4 settings for my wired connection, I immediately lost my connection to the internet. After that, I tried reversing the changes I made, to no effect. After tinkering with it for a few minutes, the only way I could get my connection to work was by disabling my wired connection, and connecting wirelessly. 

When I have the wired connection enabled, I cannot connect to the internet, and there is some weird extra network I am connected to, seen here: 
imgur: the simple image sharer

One thing I did notice was that the addresses of my DNS servers changed significantly from what they were from when I first ran my ipconfig/all, back when I was trying to set up the server. 

The old addresses were 75.75.75.75, and the backup was 75.75.76.76. I think this may be my problem, but if it is, I have no idea how to fix it. 



Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wired connectivity problem*

Your issue has nothing to do with the listed DNS servers which are the same for both wired and wireless.

review your wired connection tcp/ip properties. Looks like you added a gateway at 0.0.0.0 which means no where. Remove the gateway manually added entry in the wired tcp/ip properties.


----------



## Tritonis (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Wired connectivity problem*

imgur: the simple image sharer

^The settings I altered. I swapped to the pick your own IP/DNS server bit. After that caused my connection to fail, I changed it back to the automatic option. I'm not sure what to do other than what I've already done.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wired connectivity problem*

You need to review the advanced button settings and the alternative config tab for manual entries. remove them.


----------



## Tritonis (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Wired connectivity problem*

Checked the alternate configuration tab, there was nothing to delete. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place, or I misunderstood your directions:

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Tritonis (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Wired connectivity problem*

Anyone have some other advice for this? I checked where I thought I needed to go, and there wasn't anything to delete.


----------



## Tritonis (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Wired connectivity problem*

Just an update for anyone who may find this thread in a google search or something, I solved my problem by resetting my settings back to default, using instructions found here:

http://www.geeksinphoenix.com/blog/post/2010/12/03/Resetting-your-network-adapter-in-Windows-7.aspx


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Nothing in your post to indicate a corrupted tcp/ip stack which is what the fix is about. Glad you got it working and thanks for the update.


----------

